# Difference between dating and going out.??



## Love322

Is there a difference? Because a guy asked me out and I said yes.. so we're going out. But then today as we were saying goodbye he asked me casually "Do you want to be my girlfriend" I couldn't tell if he was making a joke or if he really meant it but he was smiling and, so I just smile and said yes too. When we started _going out _I already considered him my boyfriend... I am so confused.


----------



## Dragonfly

To me, a date is a one time thing.

Dating is something that happens occasionally with the same person, but with no commitment.

Going out means I exclusively see that person, but no formalities that I'm his girlfriend - but it is understood.

I think it is sweet that he asked you to be his girlfriend. Sounds like he is a romantic.


----------



## ladygrey

I guess I always kinda of thought of both dating and going out meaning that you were exclusively with that one person, assuming of course, that exclusivity had been discussed. I think these are terms that mean different things to different people, so it's always best to clarify. Relationships always involve such ambiguous terminology, hah. 

Congrats on the boyfriend!


----------



## divadoll

I always thought they meant the same thing but the exclusivity depended on the people involved. I had always dated 1 person at a time although I had not always intended to.


----------



## aleeeshuh

turn that frown upside down!



 you are definitely his girlfriend. why are you doubting it?


----------



## Love322

Thanks to everyone who answered! And you're right! I har no doubt that I am his girlfriend  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## iPretty949

That is so cute! I think the same way as others said, its just the same. But hey! you are one darling!! The fact that he formally asked you to be his girlfriend is the sweetest thing in the world!

Others would just stay exclusive to each other without confirming their relationship but your man, did the right thing!

Congratulations and stay in love, sweetie!


----------



## Love322

Thanks!! I think it was so sweet that he asked me.. well that's just how he is, so romantic and sweet. The perfect boyfriend


----------



## kerker

To me - Dating is like you are together but not official yet, just wanna go out with each other without the commitment. During the dating phase, some ppl can be 'dating' several people.

But it is mega cute how he asked you, some guys will just assume it becomes exclusive after a while.


----------



## katherinetea

Glad you got it sorted out. It was very sweet of him to "ask you out" on a date and then asked you to be his girlfriend. He kind of took it in steps and considered your feelings.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MorgTrott

> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I guess I always kinda of thought of both dating and going out meaning that you were exclusively with that one person


 I agree with this, for the first couple months of my relationship i didn't really know I was in one...only because he never asked, but finally one day I got him to actually say it!


----------



## Maria35

Relationships can be very confusing. I used to see this man and I thought that I was his girlfriend until one day I text him and jokingly said " are you dating anyone else?" expecting " of course not" for an answer and he replied " yes, and I wouldn't mind if you did the same" ! Now, I'm not old-fashioned but did fall out of my chair when I got his response. Of course I stopped seeing him thereafter. Why is it that men I click with turn out to be a...holes and good guys I never seem to fall in love with? Anyone else has the same problem?


----------



## MorgTrott

> Originally Posted by *Maria35* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Relationships can be very confusing.
> 
> I used to see this man and I thought that I was his girlfriend until one day I text him and jokingly said " are you dating anyone else?" expecting " of course not" for an answer and he replied " yes, and I wouldn't mind if you did the same" ! Now, I'm not old-fashioned but did fall out of my chair when I got his response. Of course I stopped seeing him thereafter. Why is it that men I click with turn out to be a...holes and good guys I never seem to fall in love with?
> 
> Anyone else has the same problem?


 This actually happened to me too!! i find it extremely rude for them to not make this clear in the beginning, just so situations like these wouldn't happen.


----------

